# 06 MAXIMA HID



## LOVERBAI19 (May 16, 2007)

I GOT A 06 MAXIMA AND I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT BULB # GOES FOR AFTERMARKET HID THE OEM BULB # IS 9012 AND I AM NOT FINDING IT


----------



## LalasMax (May 16, 2007)

LOVERBAI19 said:


> I GOT A 06 MAXIMA AND I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT BULB # GOES FOR AFTERMARKET HID THE OEM BULB # IS 9012 AND I AM NOT FINDING IT


I couldn't find it either and finally had to go to the dealer to get mine replaced...


----------

